# MECA 2011 For Sale/WTB/Trade Thread



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Since so many people will be there this is an easy way to see swap some gear or just check out some stuff people bring. List it here so people can know to bring cash or to call dibs.


A couple preliminary rules just in case it's needed:

This thread is ONLY FOR PEOPLE ATTENDING MECA!
No shipping of items, etc and all items must be bought/traded in person.
If you post here and I know you're not coming and/or you say shipping only, I'm deleting your post. This is not a thread for someone looking to skirt the 50 posts rules. Again, this is only for people coming to the Meca and intending to sell the items in person there.




The 2 things I will bring:

(1) Pair of Tang Band W3-1053SC 3" Full Range Driver (make offer)
Tang Band W3-1053SC 3" Full Range Driver 264-880

(2) Sound deadening (price/specs listed in thread)
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/115380-sound-deadening.html



Feel free to post what you plan to bring.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be getting a pair of AE IB12s handed to me on Sunday, which I acquired via trade. 

I have no use for them really. I'd anyone would like to take them off my hands I'll let them go for $200/pair. 

I'll also have some other stuff on hand for folks to check out in person such as the SB Acoustics 6.5" drivers, scanspeak illuminator 12mu midranges, and Dyn esotar 430 midranges. Come find me if you wanna check em out. I like being able to see drivers in person and thought some folks might get benefit from seeing these as well. Though, they are not for sale.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I'll be getting a pair of AE IB12s handed to me on Sunday, which I acquired via trade.
> 
> I have no use for them really. I'd anyone would like to take them off my hands I'll let them go for $200/pair.


Dude?! Why would you dangle that carrot in front of me?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

They'll be there...


----------

